# So UBER is showing all!



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So at least in California and at least in the bay, because I certainly dont have uber pro, its showing the length of the ride, the destination, the pickup, everything.

This is really sweet. Made good money today.

And no, I'm not engaging in DESTINATION DISCRIMINATION. It's really cool.


Any1 else anywhere else have this?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I wish....


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> So at least in California and at least in the bay, because I certainly dont have uber pro, its showing the length of the ride, the destination, the pickup, everything.
> 
> This is really sweet. Made good money today.
> 
> ...


so I'm not the only one.

I don't know why the **** this has happened but I ****ing love it
Can't use strong words ???

happened for me 3 days ago you?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Huhjjjjhgggfg


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> so I'm not the only one.
> 
> I don't know why the @@@@ this has happened but I @@@@ing love it
> Can't use strong words ???
> ...


This happened as a glitch a couple years ago. It was discussed here and they fixed it. So now they know.

Don't know if it's here. It's not yet time for my monthly keep your account viable trip.

Q: is it on the screen during the ping or the waybill after acceptance?


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

I lost diamond level this week for hitting 5% cancel rate. Yet I still see the distance of a ping (eg. "25 min"). I thought when you lost your pro status you lost the additional info. I've never been able to see where the rider is going until starting the ride. Only that it will be. 25 min ride. 

So you can see riders' destination before accepting? Or after accepting?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> so I'm not the only one.
> 
> I don't know why the @@@@ this has happened but I @@@@ing love it
> Can't use strong words ???
> ...


Me too. I thought the crack was wearing off...*(or kicking in lol) because it popped up with EVERYTHING all the way down to how many miles and minutes the trip would be, and I was like, whoa. I thought it was a promo because I ALMOST made gold last month. Lol. Now I dont care.

This is more than what pro gives you.

I LOVE IT.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> This happened as a glitch a couple years ago. It was discussed here and they fixed it. So now they know.
> 
> Don't know if it's here. It's not yet time for my monthly keep your account viable trip.
> 
> Q: is it on the screen during the ping or the waybill after acceptance?


It comes up during the ping so you have about 6 seconds to read EVERYTHING. Kind of hard to do.

I dont think it's a glitch.

It been happening for 4 days now. I dunno. I do love it.



sheonlydrivesdays said:


> I lost diamond level this week for hitting 5% cancel rate. Yet I still see the distance of a ping (eg. "25 min"). I thought when you lost your pro status you lost the additional info. I've never been able to see where the rider is going until starting the ride. Only that it will be. 25 min ride.
> 
> So you can see riders' destination before accepting? Or after accepting?


Both now.

I'll try to grab a screenshot.

It shows adress, dropoff, length of trip in miles, and how many minutes it's going to be. I LOVE IT.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Me too. I thought the crack was wearing off...*(or kicking in lol) because it popped up with EVERYTHING all the way down to how many miles and minutes the trip would be, and I was like, whoa. I thought it was a promo because I ALMOST made gold last month. Lol. Now I dont care.
> 
> This is more than what pro gives you.
> 
> ...


Best thing ever


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice if it goes platform wide.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I suppose it’s another thing they randomly roll out, assuming it’s not a glitch, because I’m in the Bay Area and I haven’t had the pleasure yet.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Too much code to be a glitch unless it was unused app code that got checked to active by some engineering putz.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Do you guys have screenshots of this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Any1 else anywhere else have this?


I'm a hour or so away from you and didn't see this......u must be special.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Uber is most likely conducting an unannounced test with select drivers in the CA market to see how “Full-Disclosure” will affect driver performance.

Management is likely considering implementing Full-Disclosure statewide to prevent worker status reclassification and they want to get an idea of how adversely it will affect them before taking it statewide.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Do you guys have screenshots of this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grokit said:


> Uber is most likely conducting an unannounced test


more like a beta test went outside its boundaries vs a targeted update. However, in calif I'd take the more info on ping instead of being 'an employee'.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Grokit said:


> Uber is most likely conducting an unannounced test with select drivers in the CA market to see how "Full-Disclosure" will affect driver performance.
> 
> Management is likely considering implementing Full-Disclosure statewide to prevent worker status reclassification and they want to get an idea of how adversely it will affect them before taking it statewide.


This is probably the answer

Me and op seem to similar in terms of not being gold etc



TPAMB said:


>


That's it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'll beleive it when I see it. Tuesday will be my next driving day. As of Friday AM it was a no show

I'll beleive it when I see it. Tuesday will be my next driving day. As of Friday AM it was a no show


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SHalester said:


> more like a beta test went outside its boundaries vs a targeted update. However, in calif I'd take the more info on ping instead of being 'an employee'.


 You might be onto something here. Uber was intending to defeat AB5. And this might be it or at least part of it.

It could be one of the steps Uber is taking to show that drivers are independent contractors. More moves like this should be welcomed by drivers


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> So at least in California and at least in the bay, because I certainly dont have uber pro, its showing the length of the ride, the destination, the pickup, everything.
> 
> This is really sweet. Made good money today.
> 
> ...


Green fox 
What is your AR?

mine was 28% few days ago

They may have picked ppl with low ARs to test Th is


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been seeing ride duration and direction for some time now with Uber Pro and it hasn't changed the way I drive at all.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

TPAMB said:


>


7 min pickup for a 3 min trip towards destination? ?‍♂ Decline.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You might be onto something here. Uber was intending to defeat AB5. And this might be it or at least part of it.
> 
> It could be one of the steps Uber is taking to show that drivers are independent contractors. More moves like this should be welcomed by drivers


Agree 100%


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> So at least in California and at least in the bay, because I certainly dont have uber pro, its showing the length of the ride, the destination, the pickup, everything.
> 
> This is really sweet. Made good money today.
> 
> ...


This was court ordered by California courts and is Uber's attempt to be compliant with AB5. It really needs to be implemented nationally.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DriverRI said:


> Agree 100%


So I'm starting to think this is not a glitch or a mistake at all. I think it's on purpose.

And it may be part of a test to see how drivers react to it. This has happened many times before after all... First, they do it in a test Market. They decide where they're going to keep that feature, or modify it, and then they roll it out for the whole country. This case may be for California only, and other states that are clarifying what a independent contractor is.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

We need a poll or something

How many of us are getting this info and I hope it lasts forever



doyousensehumor said:


> So I'm starting to think this is not a glitch or a mistake at all. I think it's on purpose.
> 
> And it may be part of a test to see how drivers react to it, Also. Like a lot of things, they do it in a test Market. They decide where they're going to keep that feature, or modify it, and then they roll it out for the whole country. This case may be for California only, or other states that are clarifying what a independent contractor is.


My whole assumption lies on this notion: since everyone doesn't have it - they're testing it with low AR drivers - to see if the effects of all the trip info increases acceptance

Or just in general what is the real effects of showing all of it


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I suspect I know exactly what this is, and it's no glitch/mistake.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm almost tempted to go online and test this 'glitch' out. Not planning on driving until Tuesday, but might risk a decline just to see if I get the updated ping.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I suspect I know exactly what this is, and it's no glitch/mistake.
> 
> View attachment 376300


Good



SHalester said:


> I'm almost tempted to go online and test this 'glitch' out. Not planning on driving until Tuesday, but might risk a decline just to see if I get the updated ping.


It isn't everybody, it's definitely a select group of very lucky ppl


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I suspect I know exactly what this is, and it's no glitch/mistake.
> 
> View attachment 376300


just like the day we could thank pax for tipping via the app There one day, next gone



BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Uber's attempt to be compliant with AB5.


only problem with that stmt is AB5 is not effective until 1/1 and no courts have ruled about AB5 yet.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

SHalester said:


> just like the day we could thank pax for tipping via the app There one day, next gone
> 
> 
> only problem with that stmt is AB5 is not effective until 1/1 and no courts have ruled about AB5 yet.


Writing is on the wall, dude. Besides, there are previous court orders in California mandating that both platforms show more trip information.

To be honest, I'd accept a lot more shit rides if I knew they weren't taking me 30 miles out of my zone. Destination information not being there is the craziest thing I can think of. They drummed up some kind of nonsense of destination discrimination, which is laughable. If I thought there was a chance the ride would take me where I wouldn't want to go, 100% of the time I just left the app off. You'd get a lot more driver coverage with destination information.

Additionally, having the timer be so quick is dangerous. The same is true about getting ride requests with passengers in the car.

With police becoming more strict with cell phone usage, all of these things need to be addressed legally.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> This was court ordered by California courts and is Uber's attempt to be compliant with AB5. It really needs to be implemented nationally.


this makes drivers true independent contractors

fare would be nice too but this plenty of info if idiots want to drive for less than $8 now its actually a choice

a couple years back they miscalibrated the +45 notification or something cuz it was more like +30 but made 4K in 10 days till they fixed it all i need to know is if its airport or not ef this guy calling drivers bas terds for not working for free or insulting childrens wages

i dont "share" my ride for less than $10 really $60+ xl only per my choice

an actual reason to update app though wonder if it rolls out like eats update on 12th

lyft will have to follow
rates still illeagal af but this will end my games

4+ years its 90+% airports the only change is now way less cancels, already ignoring & cancelling 90+% of requests for years, this lets me run a profitable business


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Do you guys have screenshots of this?


I'll get 1. For sure.



doyousensehumor said:


> Do you guys have screenshots of this?


Here u go



GreatWhiteHope said:


> Green fox
> What is your AR?
> 
> mine was 28% few days ago
> ...


It's like right around 80 to 85%



GreatWhiteHope said:


> We need a poll or something
> 
> How many of us are getting this info and I hope it lasts forever
> 
> ...


I dunno..
My ar is somewhat high..

Here's my current nonsense


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> 7 min pickup for a 3 min trip towards destination? ?‍♂ Decline.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376267


I've always mentioned how in bay area the trip to pax is short (within 5 mintues). But I started noticing that changing recently. I've been getting pings from further away. I wonder if it has to do with pro drivers skipping ?.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

My AR is 87 as well. I'll check next time I go online.

well, it's not all of calif or even the Bay Area.....


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> My AR is 87 as well. I'll check next time I go online.
> 
> well, it's not all of calif or even the Bay Area.....
> View attachment 376519


like we said it's not everybody at all


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> like we said it's not everybody at all


yes, i've been in this thread since the very beginning. It was never everybody. Like I said you test to determine, which is what I did since I'm in same area as the first driver who spotted it. I'll know for sure Tuesday when I work a full shift. For sure, with one ping it was not present.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Writing is on the wall, dude. Besides, there are previous court orders in California mandating that both platforms show more trip information.
> 
> To be honest, I'd accept a lot more shit rides if I knew they weren't taking me 30 miles out of my zone. Destination information not being there is the craziest thing I can think of. They drummed up some kind of nonsense of destination discrimination, which is laughable. If I thought there was a chance the ride would take me where I wouldn't want to go, 100% of the time I just left the app off. You'd get a lot more driver coverage with destination information.
> 
> ...


SO AGREED about the quick timer. I say seven point five seconds to twelve point seven seconds, to the square root of PI!



SHalester said:


> My AR is 87 as well. I'll check next time I go online.
> 
> well, it's not all of calif or even the Bay Area.....
> View attachment 376519


OH MAN! I'll tell you truthfully, I didn't have it UNtiL I went to san fransisco. It started after ONE triP there and has Not stopped since! I THINK its a san fransico thing beCaUXEEESEEE

I had ONE d00d that went to SF and he's had it EVER SINCE! I didn't get it until I made the trip to the city, and it has not left since1

ALSO SORRY ABOUT THE TYPOS, sometimes my fur gets in the way(YOU try typing with paws, it ain't easy human!)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I THINK its a san fransico thing beCaUXEEESEEE


i ain't driving to SF just for that, unless the system considers SFO SF.....not worth it.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> i ain't driving to SF just for that, unless the system considers SFO SF.....not worth it.


It does. That's where u went. Came on RIGHT AFTER, very next ride.......

U equals i


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, if SFO is the trigger that means I have a chance since I get a few SFO trips a week. More OAK, tho. I did knock my AR down to 85 when I did my test from home. hahahahaha :confusion:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, if SFO is the trigger that means I have a chance since I get a few SFO trips a week. More OAK, tho. I did knock my AR down to 85 when I did my test from home. hahahahaha :confusion:


who cares. Schluber doesn't.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> who cares.


it's a pride thing. Plus fall under 85 and the pretty green checkmark goes away.....

I see on the sub forums others in and around the Bay Area are seeing same thing with more info on the ping. Not all in SF, but south on the Peninsula. I'll know more Tuesday if I get a drop off over there......



Greenfox said:


> who cares.


it's a pride thing. Plus fall under 85 and the pretty green checkmark goes away.....

I see on the sub forums others in and around the Bay Area are seeing same thing with more info on the ping. Not all in SF, but south on the Peninsula. I'll know more Tuesday if I get a drop off over there......


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

^^ BUMP almost a WEEK IN, my a.r. is 82: and I still GOT IT.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> ^^ BUMP almost a WEEK IN, my a.r. is 82: and I still GOT IT.


How long has it been now? Almost a full week? I was almost certain that Uber was pulling another bait/switch, but maybe not.

You said that it seemed to get triggered after you took some rides in SF?

Do you recall the rides you had leading up to that? Was it an SFO pickup, downtown, Sunset District, pick-up at Uber HQ?

I work East Bay and I've got the standard ping, but I'll happily trek over to the city for full ping info.

(That is, assuming this whole thing isn't a driver hoax.)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> this makes drivers true independent contractors


It makes drivers CLOSER to being true independent contractors.

Remember, the "contract" and all of the rules including our pay rates are NOT set by us, they're set by the companies.

True ICs set their rates and terms. Call a plumbing contractor and see how far you get if you try to dictate the price of the job. Even better, tell him he needs to sign YOUR contract like we have to do with Uber. The only question is which would he do first, tell you to f-off or laugh at you.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

SHalester said:


> just like the day we could thank pax for tipping via the app There one day, next gone
> 
> 
> only problem with that stmt is AB5 is not effective until 1/1 and no courts have ruled about AB5 yet.


AB5 is just a declaration of existing law

The law has been in place since Dynamex in 2018

It just hasnt been enforced


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Writing is on the wall, dude. Besides, there are previous court orders in California mandating that both platforms show more trip information.


What court cases? I've never heard about them.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> How long has it been now? Almost a full week? I was almost certain that Uber was pulling another bait/switch, but maybe not.
> 
> You said that it seemed to get triggered after you took some rides in SF?
> 
> ...


No its flippin real. Here's that screen shot again.

The pickup was in Martinez. Drop off at market st. Didnt have it then. Then took someone to Oakland airport from around there. Still nothing. Then took some1 from d.t. oakland to s.f.international. I THINK I had it, but I FOR SURE had it at sfo pickup staging area, that trip was clear down to Monterey. It happens FAST so theres a lot to read with the 7 seconds to read it. It's harder if you have your flashy alert on but it was DEFINITELY there after that and still is.

It's already saved and made me HUNDREDS of dollars and I'm not really cherry picking, otherwise. My a.r. would be WAY lower than 82%.

It's making this job fun again.  you don't have to drive 22miles for a .2 miles trip when it says 'trip time 2 min'


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> No its flippin real. Here's that screen shot again.
> 
> The pickup was in Martinez. Drop off at market st. Didnt have it then. Then took someone to Oakland airport from around there. Still nothing. Then took some1 from d.t. oakland to s.f.international. I THINK I had it, but I FOR SURE had it at sfo pickup staging area, that trip was clear down to Monterey. It happens FAST so theres a lot to read with the 7 seconds to read it. It's harder if you have your flashy alert on but it was DEFINITELY there after that and still is.
> 
> ...


And now I know where your secret "fishing" hole is. (Sister lives in American Canyon)










Don't worry. I'm south of the bridge, and your secret is safe with me. 

Thanks for sharing the ping info. Hope I find that needle in a haystack as well.

Best,

Johnny


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I thought you were leaving the bay?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> It just hasnt been enforced


not totally accurate. AB5 gives local municipalities the ability to sue Uber and such in court when they don't conform to the updated law.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I thought you were leaving the bay?


trying to. I have the ability. Still working out the kinks.

The main job pays OK.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> And now I know where your secret "fishing" hole is. (Sister lives in American Canyon)
> 
> View attachment 377418
> 
> ...


lol WOW! Then you KNOW if you drive NORTH a little bit.... haha... I swear to GOD I get NONSTOP pings at 4:30 in the morning and there are SO MANY HOTELS there every ping between 3:30 and 4:am is an AIRPORT RIDE. The hotel there has a "thingy" .... where they set people up... pm me if you really want the deets.

ALSO - the largest "surge" I got was right THERE in the middle of no-wherea, because.... yeah its a tourist TRAP (begins with "Y") and it was through LYFT and almost $20! On a WEEKNIGHT~!

trips are GUARENteEED on a sunday morning. It's insane.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> trying to. I have the ability. Still working out the kinks.
> 
> The main job pays OK.
> 
> ...





Greenfox said:


> yeah its a tourist TRAP (begins with "Y"


Wouldn't think a place like that would surge, but at least the clientele is well-heeled. Very seasonal I'm sure.



Greenfox said:


> pm me if you really want the deets


I only cross the Carquinez a handful of times a year to visit family. But thanks for the offer, I appreciate it. Glad to see you're doing brisk business.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Last night on uber pro uber was giving 51 points a ride. Anyone seen anything like that yet.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Yeah i got 52 points per, f u!!


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What court cases? I've never heard about them.


I don't have the exact court case in front of me, but there have been several suits and are presently many more. If you're not signed up for one, your potentially missing out on thousands of dollars.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Wouldn't think a place like that would surge, but at least the clientele is well-heeled. Very seasonal I'm sure.
> 
> I only cross the Carquinez a handful of times a year to visit family. But thanks for the offer, I appreciate it. Glad to see you're doing brisk business.


Honestly, it's year round. Super honestly, on the "off season" it's rich movie stars. I'm not even joking.

And super DUPER honestly, you have to keep a SPOTLESS car and put up with some SERIOUS elite BULLSHIT but IF you do, you are guaranteed a 50% tip.

It IS my sweet spot for a reason, and a DAMN good one.

The PAX are incentivized to GIVE you the 50% tip because IF THEY DO, the HUGE 5 star HOTEL there covers their BASE FAIR, (so the super expensive hotel pays for the uber, I'd explain it in a private message, but yeah) its not ONE account- they use the PAX's account so you are FOR SURe to get THAT PERSON because otherwise they don't get reimbursed.

So: RIDER PAYS FARE.
HOTEL reimburses RIDER for fare:

1. *IF* the service was *excellent* and they can show it through the app with a 30% (minimum) to 50% (suggested to pax by hotel) tip
2. Proof of trip (digital receipt)
3. Proof of excellent service (screenshot of 4 star or better rating

Hotel does NOT reimburse if:

1. service was incomplete (cancels, dead rides)
2. service was provably bad through screenshot of 1 star
- reasons must be given to hotel
- hotel calls Lyft to verify horrible service

THEREFORE it makes MORE sense for (super rich) PAX to "tip" you at least 30% (minmum) because it will ALWAYS be cheaper than the ride, (taken off the price of the stay for the PAX from hotel bill,) always.

So BASICALLY the hotel cuts the room rate the amount of the ride. The PAX pays you an UBER TIP ((well, exclusively lyft for this hotel but!) lyft is 68c in this market)) for a very discounted room, and NOTHING else) lol

Its genius and I do MOST of my Fridays, Saturdays, and ESP. SUNDAYS at / around this hotel.

(this is a VERY specific and VERY "single" hotel that has this deal worked out)

100% of the time I've gotten at least 4 stars and 30-50% tip on EACH ride BECAUSE:

a. Pax's are RICH to stay there
b. it just makes sense to pay you a "TIP" on a "free ride" which is subtracted from an already DISCOUNTED expensive five star hotel.

Again, I'll give details but ONLY in PM and *YOU* already know the EXACT hotel because you referenced the area and seemed to get it.

YES, its my HONEYPOT.

ONE negative of this? THE MAIN ONE?

*VERY ENTITLED* pax's that are leaving the hotel at between 3.30 and 5am for airport travels.

That's all I got for now. :smiles: Now its time for some Kratom. PEACE!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Now its time for some Kratom. PEACE!


Enjoy. Sounds like you've earned it.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Enjoy. Sounds like you've earned it.


It was worth every second!


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It makes drivers CLOSER to being true independent contractors.
> 
> Remember, the "contract" and all of the rules including our pay rates are NOT set by us, they're set by the companies.
> 
> True ICs set their rates and terms. Call a plumbing contractor and see how far you get if you try to dictate the price of the job. Even better, tell him he needs to sign YOUR contract like we have to do with Uber. The only question is which would he do first, tell you to f-off or laugh at you.


As the owner of a production company, I've both contracted with contract workers and performed contracted work for other businesses. I understand the business.

If your plumbing contractor thinks he can waltz into a large job and dictate the terms of his contract to the General Contractor, he's the one who is either going to get laughed at or told to f-off.

Likewise, if my business is soliciting work from contract workers, then my firm is the one setting the rates and conditions. If I'm in a bind or you can offer above-average performance, then I may be willing to negotiate, but there is no way in H that I will let some average Joe come into my shop and dictate his terms to me!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grokit said:


> As the owner of a production company, I've both contracted with contract workers and performed contracted work for other businesses. I understand the business.
> 
> If your plumbing contractor thinks he can waltz into a large job and dictate the terms of his contract to the General Contractor, he's the one who is either going to get laughed at or told to f-off.
> 
> Likewise, if my business is soliciting work from contract workers, then my firm is the one setting the rates and conditions. If I'm in a bind or you can offer above-average performance, then I may be willing to negotiate, but there is no way in H that I will let some average Joe come into my shop and dictate his terms to me!


If a sole proprietor plumber or any other type of "contractor" is working under someone else's terms, he/she is thus in a subserviant position to that entity, and thus is a temporary employee to that entity.

It doesn't matter if that plumber calls the shots for all his other jobs, in that particular business relationship, he's an employee.

It's long overdue for a law to be written that spells that out in clear, concise language once and for all.

As it stands now, the various criteria for employee vs IC such as control make this point, but there's just enough vagueness for entities to try to exploit as loopholes. And because of political ideology, ignorance, and lobbying, companies get away with it 24/7.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If a sole proprietor plumber or any other type of "contractor" is working under someone else's terms, he/she is thus in a subserviant position to that entity, and thus is a temporary employee to that entity.
> 
> It doesn't matter if that plumber calls the shots for all his other jobs, in that particular business relationship, he's an employee.
> 
> ...


Yes, there's a set of tests that differentiates contract work from employee-work, but "control" is not one of them. The two biggies are -

Does the worker bring/use his own tools?
Once the work is assigned, does the worker act independently?
Full disclosure gives us pretty much all we need to be considered contract workers in most US states and certainly under the IRS code.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

TPAMB said:


>


nice! However now that it's on youtube it's easier for uber to find out and fix it. Hopefully it takes them awhile. I'll be driving tonight around Sacramento and surrounding northern areas. I'll report back my findings later.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It makes drivers CLOSER to being true independent contractors.
> 
> Remember, the "contract" and all of the rules including our pay rates are NOT set by us, they're set by the companies.
> 
> True ICs set their rates and terms. Call a plumbing contractor and see how far you get if you try to dictate the price of the job. Even better, tell him he needs to sign YOUR contract like we have to do with Uber. The only question is which would he do first, tell you to f-off or laugh at you.


if its like eats it shows fare
if its not like eats but shows that screen should take an adult 3 seconds to do the math

so youre setting pay by accepting or ignoring you get to laugh & say ef you to the contract

if theyre not raising rates this next best thing, i can do 3rd grade math so if i can filter airport rides easier im happy

when they had a glitch showing 30+ instead of 40+ i made 4K in 10 days & would be right back good with uber lyft criminals in about a month if they started showing details per my rights

i only want profitable rides thats all i ask they must cover costs & equal minimum wage over those costs, those are my rights thats all i want

i do not or can not work for free though


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Writing is on the wall, dude. Besides, there are previous court orders in California mandating that both platforms show more trip information.
> 
> Additionally, having the timer be so quick is dangerous. The same is true about getting ride requests with passengers in the car.
> 
> With police becoming more strict with cell phone usage, all of these things need to be addressed legally.


I couldn't agree more, they recently brought the timer down on doodash delivery by half and when your driving 50mph down the road while trying to figure out if the data they are giving you is worth the trip is a recipe for disaster and this is with 20 second something timer. I can only imagine what a 6 second timer will do to drivers.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Does anybody have any good theories of why they’re doing this rn ?
im sure for a select few - not everybody


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

So whos gonna pickup the short rides?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> So at least in California and at least in the bay, because I certainly dont have uber pro, its showing the length of the ride, the destination, the pickup, everything.
> 
> This is really sweet. Made good money today.
> 
> ...


Perks of AB5


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

freddieman said:


> So whos gonna pickup the short rides?


Bonus chasers?


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

All I'm getting is the pickup time and distance with map info but nothing about the drop off info when getting a ping.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> All I'm getting is the pickup time and distance with map info but nothing about the drop off info when getting a ping.


Your destination is Hell, your doing a special delivery &#128541;


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> So at least in California and at least in the bay, because I certainly dont have uber pro, its showing the length of the ride, the destination, the pickup, everything.
> 
> This is really sweet. Made good money today.
> 
> ...


If you're not using destination discrimination how is it helping you make more money? isn't the purpose of more info to know what rides to not take because they're unprofitable



TPAMB said:


>


So why does this video guy say he hopes drivers don't cherry-pick? What is the advantage of having all the info if you're not going to make any decisions based on it?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Does anybody have any good theories of why they're doing this rn ?
> im sure for a select few - not everybody


California courts.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> California courts.


Explain


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AB5 does not take effect until 1/1 and not all in calif Bay Area are seeing more ping info, fyi.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Explain


AB5 and other court cases have included that if they want independent contractor status for their drivers they have to make a number of concessions, one of which is trip information.

Uber Pro is basically the beta test model for what the courts have ordered them to comply with.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> AB5 and other court cases have included that if they want independent contractor status for their drivers they have to make a number of concessions, one of which is trip information.
> 
> Uber Pro is basically the beta test model for what the courts have ordered them to comply with.


Sees legit

honest to god I can't even say how amazing it is to see all the trip info - didn't think it would last this long But I hope it never goes away


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Sees legit
> 
> honest to god I can't even say how amazing it is to see all the trip info - didn't think it would last this long But I hope it never goes away


It should have always been there.

Uber has all of its drivers in a weird kind of Stockholm syndrome. They've been screwing us over for years.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

freddieman said:


> So whos gonna pickup the short rides?


No one lol! Kind of the point.

I STTILL HAVE IT.

THEY are feeding me LONG RIDE after LONG RIDE.

This isnt a theory, its TRUE...if you take ONE shit ride, like today was an uber pool Express TWENTY MILES AWAY to go 4 min. Down the street....pax wasn't even there, I have screen shots to the doubters, the CANCEL FEE was 18.00 ...the VERY NEXT RIDE was.to the sharks game in san jose.

This is NOT the first time this has happened.

So yeah it's a TEST...u take ONE SHIT RIDE....the next one will be 45 min plus.

Try it. I'm totally cereal.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

im hoping by 1/1 everyone gets it, funny eats just started showing so food logistics get priority over humans but this needs to happen asap

people are more important than food & scooters why do scooter riders need i.d and food delivery get details? bassackwords

i need this in my life tired of the games, this is not a game its a job, if idiots want to still take the $3-8 trips with full discloser thats now on them more rides given daily, less cancels, lets do this

havent updated app in a year but did just in case lol its given me a woody

lets go already

drivers need to contact support & submit feedback demanding this feature rolled out, its independent contractor rights to know the details of their contract period


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> im hoping by 1/1 everyone gets it, funny eats just started showing so food logistics get priority over humans but this needs to happen asap
> 
> people are more important than food & scooters why do scooter riders need i.d and food delivery get details? bassackwords
> 
> ...


Honestly my acceptance rate has dropped a bit. Not much. I still take some b.s. trips just...CUZ! But like the other day I didn't have to drive 12 MILES for a "possible premium pickup" just to go .02 miles HAHA!

SPEAKING OF WHICH why does it come up and say "review your uber pro" status? I think that's crap and unrelated!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Honestly my acceptance rate has dropped a bit. Not much. I still take some b.s. trips just...CUZ! But like the other day I didn't have to drive 12 MILES for a "possible premium pickup" just to gmyo .02 miles HAHA!
> 
> SPEAKING OF WHICH why does it come up and say "review your uber pro" status? I think that's crap and unrelated!


my ar is 14% cr 38 so im never getting details until theyre forced to roll it out nationwide

thats all im waitin on even throttling back my cancels trying to play good guy

serously just let me know its airport or not would be enough at this point nothing will get me to pick up a rider going less than 20 miles unless they tripled rates lmao & we know thats not happening

1 airport a day fine pays 100% of my bills
2+ is just gravy
letting me know details priceless cuz last time they showed airports as 30+ min notifications by mistake i made 4K in 10 days

ill happily go back & forth from airport all day even on x itll be 30 an hour but everything else is $4 an hour & homey dont play that i need $10 minimum per ride or no soup for you both our times just got wasted cuz i will cancel & go back to bed 5 minutes away than take you anywhere for $4

with details id take some bad rides too if i knew i was headed that way but i dont now simply out of spite lol


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> my ar is 14% cr 38 so im never getting details until theyre forced to roll it out nationwide
> 
> thats all im waitin on even throttling back my cancels trying to play good guy
> 
> ...


Honestly it's all I do now. And I've talked to several other drivers. The KEY to getting them to show it is Two back to back trips IN s.f.

I told this other guy who didnt have it and he picked some1 up on market and drove them to sfo THEN took an airport ride. After that, it popped up by the 3rd trip.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Honestly my acceptance rate has dropped a bit. Not much. I still take some b.s. trips just...CUZ! But like the other day I didn't have to drive 12 MILES for a "possible premium pickup" just to go .02 miles HAHA!
> 
> SPEAKING OF WHICH why does it come up and say "review your uber pro" status? I think that's crap and unrelated!


My AR is actually up from 28 to 41 since the day I could see it all


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> My AR is actually up from 28 to 41 since the day I could see it all


Lol it IS AWESOME. I've even taken a *gasp* pool ride. I barely use lyft at all anymore EVEN THOUGH lyft pays better in vallejo...BY TEN CENTS LOL



GreatWhiteHope said:


> My AR is actually up from 28 to 41 since the day I could see it all


 By the way fleet week is in town so I would definitely hit the city all week it's it's seems to be really good


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If a sole proprietor plumber or any other type of "contractor" is working under someone else's terms, he/she is thus in a subserviant position to that entity, and thus is a temporary employee to that entity.
> 
> It doesn't matter if that plumber calls the shots for all his other jobs, in that particular business relationship, he's an employee.
> 
> ...


Trucking companies/truckers in CA are suing the state because of that AB5. Strippers aren't happy about it either.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Trucking companies/truckers in CA are suing the state because of that AB5. Strippers aren't happy about it either.


strippers?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What court cases? I've never heard about them.


 I'm waiting for this answer also. This would have been big news on forums and YouTube channels. I've never heard this either.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Although in the same area I don't have that ping info yet. And if the method is to take 2 trips back to back in SF, that I'm not going to do. I'll stick to my side of the bay. :biggrin: 
If AB5 gets us this info as of 1/1 I'll be happy.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Has Uber commented officially on this yet? By this time enough people should be knowing and talking about it that they’ll issue an official statement that they’re testing it in certain markets. If anyone here is going to the San Franciscan hub anytime soon, please ask and fill us in.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> Has Uber commented officially on this yet? By this time enough people should be knowing and talking about it that they'll issue an official statement that they're testing it in certain markets. If anyone here is going to the San Franciscan hub anytime soon, please ask and fill us in.


Saw your big M profile and thought Miamikid was about to troll the thread &#128516;. Also yes any info would be appreciated, I'm also from California but I'm not getting the destination info #myluck


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm in the Bay Area and Im not getting the info either.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'm in the Bay Area and Im not getting the info either.


take the two trips!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> take the two trips!


back to back in SF? Closest I get to SF is either SFO (which isn't in SF) or a SF drop off. In both cases go offline and dead head home. Possibility of me driving around SF is zero.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> back to back in SF? Closest I get to SF is either SFO (which isn't in SF) or a SF drop off. In both cases go offline and dead head home. Possibility of me driving around SF is zero.


BRUH...

*this fox* says the two trips r worth it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> *this fox* says the two trips r worth it


nope n nope. Have a nervous breakdown driving in SF is not worth it.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> Saw your big M profile and thought Miamikid was about to troll the thread &#128516;. Also yes any info would be appreciated, I'm also from California but I'm not getting the destination info #myluck


LulZZZZ. I am up in CANADA


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nope n nope. Have a nervous breakdown driving in SF is not worth it.


its not that hard. just hit the gas and NEVEr look back


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> its not that hard. just hit the gas and NEVEr look back


so last week I'm on Market street. Second lane from right lane says Taxi or Bus only. I'm thinking does RS count? I don't want right lane because it looks like it is a right turn only. I want to go STRAIGHT. I stay in 2nd right lane and hope no police around.......nope nope nope nope


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so last week I'm on Market street. Second lane from right lane says Taxi or Bus only. I'm thinking does RS count? I don't want right lane because it looks like it is a right turn only. I want to go STRAIGHT. I stay in 2nd right lane and hope no police around.......nope nope nope nope


Only counts if a bus is right in front of you.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> strippers?


Yes, you know the people who take their clothes off on a stage? Not to be confused with someone who refinishes furniture.


----------

